# Breckenridge: Grand Lodge on Peak 7 Ski-in/out 12/10-12/17



## pacman777 (Oct 26, 2016)

$700 for 7 nights Dec 10 to Dec 17, 2016 (Saturday to Saturday). Bargain for a luxurious slopeside ski resort!

1BR Suite at Grand Lodge on Peak 7 Ski Resort which is located about 20 yards away from the Independence Ski Lift on Breckenridge. Sleeps 4 adults with fold-out couch.  

I am the deeded owner and offering this at a bargain price. I have this listed on other sites for much more but first renter to pay gets it. Includes free parking and ski locker.

Check out following link for more info on resort:
http://www.grandlodgeonpeak7.com/glp7/


----------



## pacman777 (Oct 28, 2016)

Still available! Awesome location right by the Breck gondola that takes you into town and by the Independence chair lift that takes you up the slope!


----------



## pacman777 (Nov 3, 2016)

Rented the 1BR suite out to a lucky Tug member but I also have another 1BR villa (other side of lockoff) available for same period and price of $700.


----------



## pacman777 (Nov 11, 2016)

I still have the 1BR Master side villa available for rent for this period at $700 for full week.  This villa has full kitchen and washer/dryer in-unit and balcony.


----------



## pacman777 (Nov 14, 2016)

I know there's another lucky Tugger out there who loves to ski and can take advantage of this bargain. Resort is sold out and there should be some great snow even though it's early in the season.


----------



## chrisfromOC (Nov 15, 2016)

Just a bump for an unbelievable deal.  Too bad I can't take the kids out of school that week.


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 15, 2016)

Lack of snow right now is probably the reason behind the slow market ... rough November.


----------



## pacman777 (Nov 20, 2016)

They got a recent snow storm and some more in the forecast along with snow making should be decent skiing by December 10th.  1BR Master still available for a bargain!


----------

